# Rose Gold Carbon Fiber



## keithbyrd (Jun 4, 2022)

Does anyone know how to make or where I can get a Rose Gold colored carbon fiber blank?  Apparently the resin curing process does a number on the paints/dye when curing.  I have talked to a couple of well known blank makers and they have pretty much hit a dead end on the color!  Any direction would be appreciated!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 4, 2022)

Do they make rose gold carbon fiber?/  Or do you have to dye white carbon fiber? Would like to see it. If you have any examples.

Many fishing rod builders who use threads for designs have to use color sealer to keep colors in certain threads. When I make my rope blanks I use it also or else the colors of the rope get muddy looking.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 4, 2022)

JT as best I understand they take white fiber and dye/stain/paint it  - and it changes color when the resin is curing- I have a couple pictures of failed ones!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 4, 2022)

keithbyrd said:


> JT as best I understand they take white fiber and dye/stain/paint it  - and it changes color when the resin is curing- I have a couple pictures of failed ones!


Then you would have to do as I suggested and use a color sealer.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 4, 2022)

JT those pens look totally awesome- thank you for the insight on the color seal- I sent a note to the guy to see if he was using a color seal.    Do you have a particular brand you recommend?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 4, 2022)

keithbyrd said:


> JT those pens look totally awesome- thank you for the insight on the color seal- I sent a note to the guy to see if he was using a color seal.    Do you have a particular brand you recommend?


Keith believe me I have tried a bunch of them. They basically all do the same but maybe some react more to certain materials. This is the one I found works the best for me. Not sure where I got it because I ordered many from different places but I guess you could look around. Good luck. Just one other note, I found one coat to be sufficient. Let dry completely before casting. If you start putting on multiple coats it no longer soaks into the material and just lays on top of previous layer and looks like crazing when cast. 

https://customflygrips.com/en/adhes...or-lock-2-color-preserver-thread-sealant.html


----------

